# I Bet He Wishes the Ground Would Swallow Him Up!



## Sukerkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Normally I am made uncomfortable by someone in a position of authority giving a dressing down to someone who comes before them who has not actually done anything illegal but this lady paid 'cash' for her right to give the strong opinions she does about those 'gaming' the systems in place to help combat veterans:

http://www.upworthy.com/whats-the-w...oman-who-lost-her-legs-in-battle-found-it?g=3


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Did a bit of digging rather than just take at face value what the article said was so.  This is the price Tammy Duckworth paid for her service:

http://duckworth.house.gov/about/full-biography

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/07/purple-heart-day-_n_3721670.html


----------



## K-man (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Good for her and shame on him. What a d**khead!
:asian:


----------



## Takai (Aug 8, 2013)

K-man said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Good for her and shame on him. What a d**khead!
> :asian:



I second that. Though I think we could probably come some better "colorful metaphors" for him.


----------



## granfire (Aug 8, 2013)

He should have packed up his toys and gone home as she started...the claws were showing quiet a bit when she started talking to him....
Not Southern Belle, but she was very eloquent in the dressing down!
Gotta loff her!


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think she was a bit over the top.  The system is broken its not his fault he used it to his advantage.  The need to fix the system not beat this guy down for following the rules.  Seems like the rules need to change.

Edit to add

However I do think the guys a scum bag for claiming his injury the fact that it was approved by the VA shows how messes up the system is.


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2013)

$500 Million in suspicious contracts?  That dude has been getting fat off taxpayer money.

http://rt.com/usa/irs-contractor-bids-castillo-279/


----------



## granfire (Aug 8, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I think she was a bit over the top.  The system is broken its not his fault he used it to his advantage.  The need to fix the system not beat this guy down for following the rules.  Seems like the rules need to change.



He took one for the team. Wasn't that what he said why he deserved the monies?
He finally entered combat...I bet he never got an a-whooping like that on the football field! :lfao:


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 8, 2013)

granfire said:


> He took one for the team. Wasn't that what he said why he deserved the monies?
> He finally entered combat...I bet he never got an a-whooping like that on the football field! :lfao:



She should have had whoever approved his disability rating in that seat.  He applied but someone approved it.  That's who needs to be fired whoever read his file and said yeah 30% sounds about right.


----------



## granfire (Aug 8, 2013)

that goes without saying!
But I guess his correspondence to justify getting the contracts irked her a little.
I would have to say I would never imagine claiming veteran's privileges on a prep-school injury...especially since he went apparently on to play football in college after! I guess he is in so far not breaking laws as he did not ask for disability social security....but the area seems dark gray rather than light....

But he had enough chutzpa to complain about the stinkin vets getting benefits/perks....I don't think his thick skin showed any welts.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 8, 2013)

When. I got out they wanted to give me a 15% disability rating for hearing loss I refused because I was afraid it would hurt my chances of getting a police job.  Plus I hear fine out of my left ear and didn't feel deserved it.  They need to get stricter on who gets ratings and what % they get.  Its the same in police work however.  I know a guy broke his finger and got medically retired gets 50% of his highest salary tax free and free medical for a finger and I know a female got the same for breaking her wrist on duty.  She was playing on a swing set at 2 am with her boyfriend and fell.  So its not just the feds that are messed up


----------



## granfire (Aug 9, 2013)

somewhere in his correspondence is the line about 'they are using it as weapon' regarding true veterans with true disability....


----------



## Balrog (Aug 9, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I think she was a bit over the top.  The system is broken its not his fault he used it to his advantage.


I'll disagree with that.  There are such things as honor and integrity.  The fact that the system has flaws does not give him carte blanche to exploit those flaws.  His doing so makes him a thief and nothing more.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> somewhere in his correspondence is the line about 'they are using it as weapon' regarding true veterans with true disability....


I have no doubt he's a d bag.  I would just rather see her fight to change the system then attack a guy that used the system the way its set up currently.  For every double amputation suffering vet there is probably 2 with sprain ankles and can't hear very well.  When I got out it was like a game to see what disability you can get.  I don't know if its still like that but guys would claim every bump bruise or scrape and scar to get "free" money.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 9, 2013)

Balrog said:


> I'll disagree with that.  There are such things as honor and integrity.  The fact that the system has flaws does not give him carte blanche to exploit those flaws.  His doing so makes him a thief and nothing more.


Not everyone has honor or integrity.  Point is he was able to legally claim 30% disability and the VA agreed with him.  That's the problem.  That's where she needs to focus her effort not punking out some sleeze ball.


----------



## granfire (Aug 9, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I have no doubt he's a d bag.  I would just rather see her fight to change the system then attack a guy that used the system the way its set up currently.  For every double amputation suffering vet there is probably 2 with sprain ankles and can't hear very well.  When I got out it was like a game to see what disability you can get.  I don't know if its still like that but guys would claim every bump bruise or scrape and scar to get "free" money.



See, I don't really mind it too much when people who have actually gone through boot camp and held a weapon, or better yet actually seen combat get a bit extra for their troubles. 

But this smuck? I don't think he went past military school...how dare them people who actually served and got hurt to use that as advantage! They paid with more than their paycheck compensated them for...he just got the paycheck.

While I agree, he is only a small part of the problem, he deserved every single snarky remark she through at him in spades. 
(I really wonder if he knew he was in for it as she started...I mean....her voice was the equivalent to '_The Look_'!)


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> See, I don't really mind it too much when people who have actually gone through boot camp and held a weapon, or better yet actually seen combat get a bit extra for their troubles.


Problem is when people like me who are not disabled I can hear fine on my left ear my right ear is not so good but I'm OK but when I file for disability it backlogs the system for people with real disability.  


> But this smuck? I don't think he went past military school...how dare them people who actually served and got hurt to use that as advantage! They paid with more than their paycheck compensated them for...he just got the paycheck.


Yeah I never even knew military prep school counted towards Vet benefits.  That's something that needs to be changed 


> While I agree, he is only a small part of the problem, he deserved every single snarky remark she through at him in spades.
> (I really wonder if he knew he was in for it as she started...I mean....her voice was the equivalent to '_The Look_'!)


I just dont think she looked very professional acting like that.  He's a big enough D bag to make himself look bad he didn't need her help.


----------



## granfire (Aug 9, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I just dont think she looked very professional acting like that.  He's a big enough D bag to make himself look bad he didn't need her help.



Some a-holes do not get how much of a horses behind they are unless they get the point driven home via sledge hammer.
And I am guessing sitting in front of congress people did not give him a clue....she just played a round of whack-a-jerk....


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> Some a-holes do not get how much of a horses behind they are unless they get the point driven home via sledge hammer.
> And I am guessing sitting in front of congress people did not give him a clue....she just played a round of whack-a-jerk....



True but do you think this guy cares?  Anyone gutsy enough to claim medical disability from a prep school football injury doesn't care.  I guarantee he walked thinking he's the victim.  Like I said if I were her I'd have the director of the VA in there chewing his *** for letting it happen


----------



## granfire (Aug 9, 2013)

maybe.
maybe not.

Maybe he just needed it spelled out to him how sometimes the legal thing is still just a jerk move.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> When. I got out they wanted to give me a 15% disability rating for hearing loss I refused because I was afraid it would hurt my chances of getting a police job.  Plus I hear fine out of my left ear and didn't feel deserved it.  They need to get stricter on who gets ratings and what % they get.  Its the same in police work however.  I know a guy broke his finger and got medically retired gets 50% of his highest salary tax free and free medical for a finger and I know a female got the same for breaking her wrist on duty.  She was playing on a swing set at 2 am with her boyfriend and fell.  So its not just the feds that are messed up



Your state is messed up on police "disability" retirements.  In VA -- to get your 66 2/3, you have to be pretty badly messed up.  And fight for it, often...


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 9, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Your state is messed up on police "disability" retirements.  In VA -- to get your 66 2/3, you have to be pretty badly messed up.  And fight for it, often...



I agree I know 2 guys medically retired from one department getting 662/3 and are now working as a cop at another department.  The guy that broke his finger is a friend of mine he gets his benefits and is now an armed security K9 handler for the hospital police.
And the female moved to NC and is a probation enforcement officer


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2014)

And there's more.

The man's name is Braulio Castillo.  

He's from Ashburn, Virginia.  And his wife was curiously found dead in their home on Belmont Station road.  Identity has not yet formally been released.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/...ce-Investigate-Ashburn-Womans-Death/251347611


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2014)

He's been charged with her murder.  1 day before their wedding anniversary.  Classy, eh? 

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Barulio-Castillo-Charged-in-Wifes-Murder-253452971.html


----------

